# User opinion needed PC / MAC



## Baje212 (Mar 1, 2011)

I've been a PC user for the past 21 years but I've been leaning towards MAC recently especially based on the constant reviews with MAC and suitability for digital imaging and more importantly the lack of issues compared to PC's.

Question may seem straight forward based on specs, however... I'm looking at upgrading my PC to one of the following:

* iMac: i3, 3.2Ghz, 4G DDR3 RAM, 1TB HD, 512 Video RAM, 27" all in one $1,700.00

* Gateway i7, 2.8Ghz, 9G DDR3 RAM, 1.5TB, 1G Video RAM, HDMI $1,300.00

Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## Drake (Mar 1, 2011)

The PC will be probably about twice as powerful, literally. Add a good IPS screen and it will serve you for years. Of course it depends how you edit your photos and what's their resolution, but if you take the mac you mentioned, you'll be wanting to upgrade in one or two years.

And as for the mac being better suitability for digital imaging etc... It's more of a marketing thing than anything else really. It's the same hardware, mostly the same software. Maintain your PC in a good condition and you won't have any issues, or at least more than you woul'd have on a mac.


----------



## sean7488 (Mar 1, 2011)

If it's strictly for photography than go for the mac. They last longer than pcs and the screens on macs are better suited for processing images. I just recently made the switch myself from pc to MacBook for my laptop but I still use a pc desktop because I also am a gamer and I find pcs are still better for gaming.


----------



## Drake (Mar 1, 2011)

sean7488 said:


> They last longer than pcs


How come? I am curious because mac uses the same components other manufacturers do. Maybe the "lasts longer" thing has something to do with the price, people just expect it to be of higher quality because they paid more. And for the same reason they are stuck with it for longer.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Mar 1, 2011)

go mac.....I could write a book on this but I'll try to be brief.  You won't have the hassles with mac that you do with pc.  I've been running macs my whole life (since the apple IIc) and I have NEVER gotten a virus.  I've had virtually no issues with my computers whatsoever (aside from a hard drive crash once and a power supply failure which apple warrentied).  Also, the resale value is much higher with a mac.  Operating system is user friendly.  It may be more expensive upfront, but will save you money in the long run.  You don't have to constantly buy and upgrade antivirus protection. All the hardware and software is designed to work together, You don't have little bugs and issues with compatibility, you rarely have to ever install drivers.  I could go on and on...but I won't.


----------



## Katejon (Mar 1, 2011)

Having moved to the MacBook Pro a year ago I would never ever go back to a PC.  My website and photos look superb on the IMAC and Macs we've got whereas the (good) PC monitor ruins the colours of my website. Yuck.   
The  Mac is a thing of beauty and wonderful to use - if you use computers a lot then it is so much less stressful.  Comes back from hibernation instantly, keyboard is durable, quiet (dead) etc etc. Well worth the extra.cash


----------



## Derrel (Mar 1, 2011)

Macs last longer than PCs for a number of reasons. Most people who try and steer you away from Apple computers are kind of like Hyundai drivers who constantly harp on how Mercedes is over-priced,and not really "that good". Or who think Gallo jug wine is a fantastic value; it does cost a LOT less than 750ml vintage labeled wines from craft wineries, but hey, it's just wine, right? And McDonald's....well, it is America's number one restaurant! So, yeah, go ahead and buy the Gateway PC that 's "twice as powerful" (snicker)...and enjoy you Hyundai, Gallo, and McDonald's, secure in the knowledge that you got a great deal. And enjoy the Windoze virus protection update circus while you're at it!


----------



## Nubbs (Mar 1, 2011)

I switched from a PC to a Mac about a week ago and I must say I really enjoy the Mac so far.  It just seems easier to use.  There are some thing that will take a while to get use to but i am very happy with my purchase.


----------



## ghache (Mar 1, 2011)

Derrel, you are a joke, Macs doesnt last longuer than PC at all, I wouldnt drive an Over-priced Mercedez past the warranty because once it breaks, it cost alot of money to fix. drive by a mercedez dealership garage and its the hoists are full. I wouldnt buy a gateway pc either because they are crap. I am not using any anti virus on my pc's and i've never had any problem. User stupidity and igniorance is the problem.

OSX is a bit more stable than windows, RIGHT OUT OF THE BOX. once you start filling it up with crap and tweeking it like any other windows machine it will become unstable.
OS X 8 was **** like windows ME was ****. Its now better.

Macs are not faster to edit any photos or video. its an OLD myth that started when macs where faster than pc which at one point was true. time has change. 

Talk about virus! its true that mac are less prone to virus because mac osx is from freeBSD (yeah they charge quite alot of something they gof for free) But windows are dealing with virus for years and years, large corporations are running on windows servers for years (or unix of course) The problem with macs are not virus or malicious code. Its the applications you run on your mac and osx itself that is the problem, look out there is there is PLENTY of exploits for 1000's of mac application that are currently running on macs.


Apple makes shiny new little expensive toys that makes you believe they are better than anything but the truth is, they are pc's with a lego shell.



the only thing i have to say is get more for your money, dont but the big brands pc becasue they are weak and quality control isnt really there . There is some decend pc builder out there that will cost you a fraction of a powerfull mac. Invest on a GOOD calibrated monitor.


----------



## flatflip (Mar 1, 2011)

I have never used anti-virus with my Mac's. When I bought my Macbook (my 3rd Mac) over 3 years ago, independent tests showed it was the fastest "Windows" notebook computer on the market. I have Windows XP installed on a partition but I rarely use it because Windows sux. I just have it to antagonize my friends. My Wife has a MB Pro, my grown daughter has an iMac, my grown son has my 6 year old powerbook and we have a Mac mini in the den for a Home Theater set.

I don't know much about video ram but if you plan to do much video editing, get as much video power as you can afford. In other words, as much as you're willing to spend.


----------



## loopy (Mar 1, 2011)

Here we go again....

It is a personal preference. I am very familiar with both systems and my personal preference is a Windows Machine, why? Better bang for buck, more software (and freeware) available, better customization, better compatibility. 

Macs have some advantages too, there aren't as many viruses - but with that said, I haven't gotten a virus in years since I upgraded from XP.

Oh and Macs are generally nicer looking than PCs....

For the record...The whole Macs being better at graphics thing... is a myth.


----------



## KmH (Mar 1, 2011)

RockstarPhotography said:


> I've been running macs my whole life (since the apple IIc) and I have NEVER gotten a virus.


Because Apple has had such little market share (they almost went out of business in the 80's it got so low), it hasn't been worth the hackers time or effort to write malicious code for Apple computers over the years.

So the fact you've not had problems with a virus or other malware isn't about the quality of Apple computers over the years, but because so few people use Apple computers.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 1, 2011)

The big difference between a "PC" and a Mac is not in the hardware.  It is in the OS.  Apples  OS is based on Unix.  A stable, and simple, compared to Windows, operating system that is less prone to operation issues.


http://i.i.com.com/cnwk.1d/i/bto/20090902/Time-based_610x374.jpg

Performance showdown: Windows 7 vs. Snow Leopard | Windows 7 Insider - CNET Reviews


----------



## usayit (Mar 1, 2011)

OMG.... its too soon to have this thread agai.


----------



## Baje212 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks a lot for all the reviews and varying opinions. I guess from what I've seen to most it's just a choice of personal preference. If money wasn't an option I would go with the i5 or i7 iMac but I think I'll go for the i7 PC and invest in a a good LED full HD monitor to do the photo editing and run another one next to it. That's one other advantage for me seeing it has dual HDMI outputs and my camera also records in HD. 
Thanks again for all the great advice and suggestions. :thumbup:


----------



## flatflip (Mar 1, 2011)

usayit said:


> OMG.... its too soon to have this thread again.


 
This is funny, and usayit, I like your post's but it reminds me of my all-time favorite post from a decade ago at the professional disc golf association site. It was just another lame / interesting / controversial thread, and it was dying. Then the biggest hater posts this; "let this thread die, let this thread die", and revives the thread. I'm still laughing.


----------



## flatflip (Mar 1, 2011)

Baje212 said:


> Thanks again for all the great advice and suggestions. :thumbup:


 
Advice? OMG, now I'm embarrassed. You said "opinion needed".


----------



## Baje212 (Mar 2, 2011)

flatflip said:


> Baje212 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks again for all the great advice and suggestions. :thumbup:
> ...




lol I took that advice from between the opinions


----------



## KmH (Mar 2, 2011)

Baje212 said:


> Thanks a lot for all the reviews and varying opinions. I guess from what I've seen to most it's just a choice of personal preference. If money wasn't an option I would go with the i5 or i7 iMac but I think I'll go for the i7 PC and invest in a a good LED full HD monitor to do the photo editing and run another one next to it. That's one other advantage for me seeing it has dual HDMI outputs and my camera also records in HD.
> Thanks again for all the great advice and suggestions. :thumbup:


Is an LED HD display for television? Sounds like your going to be doing mostly video, rather than stills.

It's my understanding HD video has less resolution than still photographs have.


----------



## CCericola (Mar 2, 2011)

If you put a gun to my head. Out of the two you posted I would go for the PC. Not because I hate Mac. I love Mac and I'm responding to this thread on my macbook pro but because the PC spec is better for the money you want to spend. The amount of RAM in the mac you posted is not good. My macbook pro came with 2G and I popped in 4G as soon as I could. Photoshop seems to use an obscene amount of RAM. I recently added bootcamp and win7 to my macbook because a few web applications I had to use were IE only so I feel I have the best of both worlds.


----------



## SlickSalmon (Mar 2, 2011)

Mac.  That's it.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 2, 2011)

Just run LINUX and quit complaining.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Mar 2, 2011)

KmH said:


> RockstarPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > I've been running macs my whole life (since the apple IIc) and I have NEVER gotten a virus.
> ...



are you kidding me???....:lmao:


----------



## ghache (Mar 2, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Just run LINUX and quit complaining.




I currently manage over 200 UNIX server and i really dont see why you would use linux/unix on a damn workstation. you cant run **** without having to install all the cross application platform out there.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 2, 2011)

ghache said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Just run LINUX and quit complaining.
> ...


 
Here, I adjusted my post so it's more obvious to you.


----------



## ghache (Mar 2, 2011)

RockstarPhotography said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > RockstarPhotography said:
> ...


 

says the guy who think mac osx has no bugs and issues with compatibility


----------



## ghache (Mar 2, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...




LOL


----------



## MichiganFarts (Mar 2, 2011)

Like people who want to blame the camera for their shoddy pictures, there's probably just a lot of ignorance driving people to one conclusion or the other.

I can tell you after 12 years of building my own PC's though, I've  never had anything significant happen that made me want to pay an  obscene amount more for a Mac.

You could probably find someone locally to build a better PC, for a comparable price, though. I wouldn't buy either.


----------



## KmH (Mar 2, 2011)

RockstarPhotography said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > RockstarPhotography said:
> ...


No.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Mar 2, 2011)

Im not even going to get into this.  It's worthless.......:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## usayit (Mar 2, 2011)

ghache said:


> I currently manage over 200 UNIX server and i really dont see why you would use linux/unix on a damn workstation. you cant run **** without having to install all the cross application platform out there.



Software development and production lab supporting all versions of windows, vmware, hyperv, (all of the major variations) linux, and UNIX.   I requested and received a Mac workstation for work along with a Windows laptop.  You should try it.. for work. Mac OS X is very similar to linux/unix (Mach, BSD, NeXt) plays very well in linux/unix environments.. (CIFS support for windows shares too)   Built in ssh, Xservices, ftp, telnet, etc..... same file system support etc.   Just throw in Remote Desktop for Mac and you are good to go.

Oh.. AND you get the software selection for use out of office fun.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, our server at work has been down for some hours now.  Our guys have been on the phone with Apple support.  So I guess it doesn't always smell like roses....


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 7, 2011)

On its WORST day, when its beat down, and covered in **** - Apple STILL smells like roses compare to PC.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Mar 7, 2011)

PC isn't even a brand, ya know.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 7, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> PC isn't even a brand, ya know.




Yes... but I don't have enough time right now to list out all the PC based brands of computers that use the Windows OS.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Mar 7, 2011)

Seems like the percentage of people who take bad pictures and blame it on the camera, is sorta the same as those who use an operating system...and blame it on the computer..the manufacturer...etc.


----------



## usayit (Mar 7, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> Seems like the percentage of people who take bad pictures and blame it on the camera, is sorta the same as those who use an operating system...and blame it on the computer..the manufacturer...etc.


 
I am pretty sure the problems with windows ME and the first versions of vista can be blamed solely on Microsoft.  The other versions is partially their fault... ok mostly.. well .. ah never mind.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Mar 8, 2011)

Well, I've never owned window's ME or vista...and it's entirely my fault that I never owned either of those versions.  

Meanwhile...our Mac server is still down, with "no reasonable expectation that it will be available today".


----------



## table1349 (Mar 8, 2011)

R.T.F.M.  :lmao:


----------

